# Swarm Trap/ Nucs



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Those are pretty boxes, and they may very well catch you some swarms, but, I would rather have old, worn out, dilapidated 10 frame boxes, that have had bees in them before. If you don't have any, contact beekeepers in your area and see if anyone has any they want to get rid of.
You asked for suggestions, so, couple of things I would change, I would remove one of the brood combs and replace it with a frame of foundation, (closest to the open space) to help reduce the possibility of them dropping comb from the top. Not sure I would want the hindge on the box. If they do drop comb, and she lays in it, it will be more difficult to save it when you open the top back, than it would when you just lift up the top and cut the comb off. New comb is very, very, soft.

Good Luck cchoganjr


----------

